# Toy Breeders in CT



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you're comfortable doing so, it's ok within the Forum Rules to ask about specific breeders in the public area. 

This can actually be helpful for other members when searching for themselves.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you looking for a CT breeder or a CT puppy? I sometimes see spoo puppies ready to go from great breeders. I occasionally see minis. But I can think of only a single toy puppy I’ve seen in need of a home, in the past year.

Have you been in touch with Rodell?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

You probably should provide a little more information so you will get better responses. What variety are you looking for - Standard, Mini or Toy? Are you limiting yourself to specific colors, etc., etc.? If you are looking for a Standard, Dr. Christine Scruggs (Tivin Poodles) is in CT. She is a veterinarian and breeds and shows her Standards in conformation and performance. Of course, she does all health testing before breeding and temperament evaluations on the litters for correct puppy placement depending on what the new owner plans to do with the dog. I've seen many of her dogs over the years and they are very nice. She primarily has whites/creams/silvers/blues, but you would need to reach out to her to see what her breeding plans are timeline-wise and potential colors from a specific litter. If you are on Facebook you can check out her page under Tivin Standards.....


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you still looking for a toy? I believe Twyla's boy Lenny came from Rodell.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes...still seeking a toy. I tried a few times to reach Rodell with no luck. Have you heard of Caprice poodles?


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Eclipse said:


> You probably should provide a little more information so you will get better responses. What variety are you looking for - Standard, Mini or Toy? Are you limiting yourself to specific colors, etc., etc.? If you are looking for a Standard, Dr. Christine Scruggs (Tivin Poodles) is in CT. She is a veterinarian and breeds and shows her Standards in conformation and performance. Of course, she does all health testing before breeding and temperament evaluations on the litters for correct puppy placement depending on what the new owner plans to do with the dog. I've seen many of her dogs over the years and they are very nice. She primarily has whites/creams/silvers/blues, but you would need to reach out to her to see what her breeding plans are timeline-wise and potential colors from a specific litter. If you are on Facebook you can check out her page under Tivin Standards.....


I'm not on facebook.... even using breeder referral services I am still finding red flags. I'm looking for a toy... color not as important but want a male...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Genny said:


> Have you heard of Caprice poodles?



Briefest of searches puts Caprice in good company like LiRits

_Diana co breeds Toy Poodles under the Caprice prefix with her sister - Poodle handler Lucille Perzan.
Sending prayers and wishes for a full recovery from all of her Poodle friends and Quinnipiac Poodle Club family._



twyla said:


> oh you should know Leonard has Caprice in his lineage


Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

That's enough for me to definitely follow up and see what they're doing currently.




Genny said:


> even using breeder referral services I am still finding red flags.


Would you describe the red flags? You don't need to say which breeder in this consideration. 

You're going to find that it's rare for a breeder to meet every specification "on paper". There can be reasons for what looks like a red flag. 

The good thing is that you are looking for the best. The more you ask here the more we can help you sort thru.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I will give you a heads up there is a long wait list, some off those lists are even closed until well into 2022 for good toy breeders here in the tri state area.
Rodell reach out through Facebook, I have one of their boys
Silvabirch Hamilton NY
Wissfire Wilmington Delaware
LilRits Granbry CT


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve added “toy” to your thread title, for those who haven’t seen your previous search threads and may not be familiar with what you’re looking for.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Briefest of searches puts Caprice in good company like LiRits
> 
> _Diana co breeds Toy Poodles under the Caprice prefix with her sister - Poodle handler Lucille Perzan.
> Sending prayers and wishes for a full recovery from all of her Poodle friends and Quinnipiac Poodle Club family._
> ...


Red flags such as mother adopted out, no wormings done, nasty parents, missing genetic testing on a parent, cant see where dogs are kept (due to covid... which I sort of agree with).. I guess no situation is perfect. I'm just surprised by this.... and now it almost feels like a red flag when a dog is available... although the wait list folks except for one that I spoke with all seem like scheisters... the one I liked had the wrong sized dog... the last time I did this (17 years ago) I didnt think about it too much... saw a few poodles... picked one I liked... done! I have folks telling me to send them a $500 check for a dog that hasn't been born yet! Idk...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Genny said:


> Red flags such as


mother adopted out - this will depend on other factors but a bitch is generally not bred til around 2y old and retired by 6-7years old/limited number of litters. Conscientious breeders, if not keeping them, will retire them and adopt them out to become a lucky family's adored pet for the rest of her life. Breeders aren't always able to keep all the dogs they've bred and raised because they're also trying to add diversity to their lines.
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch

Questionable breeders doing this will almost guaranteed have additional flags.



Genny said:


> no wormings done, nasty parent


Sounds like a pass to me too



Genny said:


> missing genetic testing on a parent,


There is only 1 genetic (DNA) test recommended for toy poodles, the

_prcd_ Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
These 2 below are physical exams. This eye exam is pretty much the same as any human eye exam for things like cataracts, glaucoma, etc. The knee exam is also a physical exam, preferably done after 1 year old

Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation
Any/all other testing is bonus and always helpful but the above 3 are what's recommended.
Toy Testing - Versatility In Poodles, Inc. : Versatility In Poodles, Inc. (vipoodle.org)



Genny said:


> cant see where dogs are kept (due to covid... which I sort of agree with


Like the breeders being adopted out, this is another "it depends". Conscientious breeders who are limiting home visits, and I don't think many of them are, are still finding ways to allow prospective new families to view via video chat or meeting outside and allowing access to see the property.

This is also when you ask here what anyone knows of the specific breeder or what they can look into, as we've done. If home visits are covid affected now but PF member "prettypoodlesforever" visited the breeder in 2018 to meet first and then go back to pick up their puppy a few weeks later, then it;s not a flag.
The breeders who are using this as an excuse to avoid the home visit will have other flags, almost without exception and they would find other reasons even without covid to avoid home visits.



Genny said:


> the last time I did this (17 years ago) I didnt think about it too much... saw a few poodles... picked one I liked... done!


There wasn't as much to know then. I was there too in 2002 when I got my girls from a breeder who was doing things as right as known, for the time. All our family poodles before were from what we'd now call backyard breeders. One may have actually been showing, if I remember correctly.

Since then tho, so much more info is available to breeders and buyers both. Conscientious breeders have stepped up and are adopting the best practices. Health testing was only starting to become more mainstream and genetic testing wasn't possible as the dog genome hadn't even been sequenced then. Canine health care started stepping up to human levels. Every aspect of breeding and ownership has been touched by these changes. Health care, living conditions, food, does that poodle look and act like a poodle.

The conscientious breeders then were poring over pedigrees and breeder reported health issues to databases, written and later online also, before matching a pair.

Questionable breeders then and now are still essentially just picking two poodles (we hope) and putting them together to sell puppies.

There are those who have learned how to mimic best practices. They use the language of a quality breeder but don't offer or have the facts to back them up and they're counting on that, that most buyers won't know to ask deeper.

"Health testing? That's great!" This is where most stop. They don't know to ask deeper.

"Health testing? That's great!" "What's the results of the _prcd_ Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) and the Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER) and Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation?"

"What's your goals with your breeding program?"
"I want to better the breed" "Oh that sounds great!" Most stop here.

"How?" "The bitch is mine, championed in the conformation ring, but has only fair results in X . I bred her to a stud who is also championed in conformation who belongs to another breeder and has excellent X . I'm hoping to get a pup or two that appear to have show potential. The others will go to pet homes and not be bred. I hope then that the ones I and the co-breeder keep will test out excellent in X and use them in our programs. I won't know for sure until they pass their tests. If they do then we've helped to improve the breed when they're bred at the right age. If they don't then they'll also go to pet homes. They're beautiful and healthy and will be amazing pets but we want to breed up wherever we can."

(ok, you're not likely to hear this exactly but what you should do is, without going 3rd degree on them, get a clear plan with some detail that follows all the guidelines and codes of ethics mentioned in your various threads)

Whether pups are on the ground or no, deposits should only be asked for and given after you and the breeder have gone over what you want/need and you both agree, you both feel comfortable with each other and have gone over the terms of the contract or what the deposit entitles you to.



Rose n Poos said:


> And on waitlists and deposits:
> 
> There seem to be two main ways that breeders handle wait lists and deposits.
> 
> ...


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Genny said:


> Yes...still seeking a toy. I tried a few times to reach Rodell with no luck. Have you heard of Caprice poodles?


When I was looking for a toy poodle here in Connecticut, I reached out to both Rodell and another breeder plus a breeder in Maryland because I visit family there all the time. I ended up going to Maryland for my puppy because 2 litters became available before the CT breeders. Two months after that Rod @Rodell got in touch with me to say that he had a silver male pup. The photo he sent me made me want to get that little dog too, but, sanity prevailed!! Lol. Then the other CT breeder, Lucille Perzan, let me know she had a male pup. Sometimes it takes awhile to hear back because they may not have any litters when you contact them. And once there's a litter you have to wait at least 8 upto 10 weeks for the puppy to be released. I would not write Rodell off because his puppies are gorgeous. Send nice reminders every few weeks that you're looking for a puppy.


----------

